# belly bands....anyone???



## 3 Dogs mom (Jan 19, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has used belly bands for their male puppy for housetraining. I wondered if they interfere with housetraining? Any pros and cons of using them? I am debating on getting some for my puppy who pees when he gets excited and marks in the house. Any opinion/suggestions good or bad would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

i'am sorry i've never heard of anything like that but it doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

No, I think it would be terrible for a young pup! From what I know about them they are used to prevent older males from "marking" in new surroundings, and a temporary thing till the dog comes home. I actually think you could do a pup harm by constricting him in one of those. Puppies need to pee a lot.


----------



## 3 Dogs mom (Jan 19, 2007)

yes puppies do need to pee alot, but when they come in the house right from outside, and they get excited a spray pee all over the place, it gets a little annoying. You don't put them on so tight it cuts off circulation, it just stops the pee from going everywhere. no one hesitates to put a doggy diaper on a little female, it's the same thing except for male dogs. It doesn't stop the pee it just stops it from going everywhere. If anyone HAS USED them I would appreciate some input, good or bad.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i have never used one myself but i have had friends that have used them and say the were a "godsend" for their dog(s).....as long as the pup gets out to potty regularly (just as if you were housetraining w/out the use of one) i really don't see the harm in using one in the house....just make sure it doesn't become a "crutch" in the housebreaking process.....

i also just recommended that another friend of mine use it on his male as he is a "marker" big time....he will even use people.....


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I have used a belly band for my male. Belly bands are not traing devices and utill your pups is completely house trained you shouldn't use one. The reason being is that if he does have an accident while he's wearing the band and you don't know it, you won't catch him to take him outside and he'll learn that it's ok for him to pee in the house. 

The belly band is also something that he should't be peeing in, it's only to protect against that excited spritz. I only use it on mine when he goes to someone elses house or when I know that I'm going to be having friends over. 

Also the doggie diapers for females are for when their in heat, not because they pee.

If he's not house broken or if he's lifting his leg and marking everywhere the only way to fix that is training. There's no magical device that you can just strap on to fix the problems. All the belly band does is prevent a mess not cure any training issues.


----------



## jcanavera (Sep 27, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> If he's not house broken or if he's lifting his leg and marking everywhere the only way to fix that is training. There's no magical device that you can just strap on to fix the problems. All the belly band does is prevent a mess not cure any training issues.


I would assume that at least they probably will still attempt to raise the leg at which time you can do the correction? 

Our rescued, neutered 1+ Caviler King Charles Spaniel who is good at going out, but still likes to mark might be a good candidate for this. We are somewhat at whits end since when confined or constantly under supervision, doesn't seem to have a problem. He sits by the front door when he wants to go out.

It just seem that we find a few drops here and there in various locations of the house when we allow him freedom to access the rooms. No big puddles, just these few drops here and there. I don't think that confinement is the way is it? Especially since he tells us when he needs to make a major stop. 

It's just that 10 minutes after being out and what looks like a proper amount of output, he will get out of our sight for a second and drop four or five drops on something.

Jack


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

jack- 

if he's doing it when he's out of sight, I'd start by not letting him out of sight.


----------



## Kdog1 (Feb 2, 2021)

I have an almost 5 year old Shitzu chihuahua mix! Unfortunately, when he was 2 i had him neutered and a week later i had a very sick cat that started having accidents everywhere. When i thought neutering him would help, it was the complete opposite!!! He was marking all over my home!! He will pee outside when i take him out but inside he wears a belly band full time and i use the washable ones and they work GREAT!! I do laundry everyday as he pees a lot but these are the best things ever!!! I adopted him also and i think he was abused before i got him so he was extremely hard to potty train!! The vet suggested these and well now they’re just a part of our daily life!!!! Like i said, when we go out, he still knows wear to pee, but inside, if he hikes his leg on the wall it’s ok 😂. The belly bands work great! I have a diaper genie that i throw the soiled ones in and at the end of the day i wash them and start routine over the next day!! If your dog has any kind of marking issues, i highly suggest these!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread's fourteen years old so I'm closing it to future replies. Feel free to start your own thread or join in our current discussions!


----------

